# When Do I Transition From Chick Feed to Adult Feed?



## Texasgirl

My Rhode Island Red chicks arrived in the mail 5 weeks ago. They are doing very well. What I would like to know is when do I transition them from chick feed to the adult chicken feed and at what age do I need to start feeding them grit?


----------



## hennypenny68

At about 8 to 10 weeks they should be put on grower and taken off starter and keep them on it till there off egg laying age depending on the breed then put them on the layer.


----------



## Pinkter

I love flock blocks by Purina. They have oyster shell and grit in them plus a lot of seed etc. I use that instead of buying separate grit and shell. They love the block!


----------



## Texasgirl

Thanks for the flock block tip. I am going to town to get my tires rotated this afternoon. I will drop by the Tractor Supply and see if they have the block and check it out.


----------



## mjs500doo

My routine: 

Starter from Hatch till 6 weeks.
Grower from 6 weeks till 20 weeks.
Layer from 20 weeks on.


----------



## camel934

I may be wrong, but at 12 weeks I changed over from chick feed directly to layer feed. I never have them grower feed. Is this an issue?


----------



## Pinkter

camel934 said:


> I may be wrong, but at 12 weeks I changed over from chick feed directly to layer feed. I never have them grower feed. Is this an issue?


I do the same thing.


----------



## Texasgirl

I visited my favorite feed store yesterday and he said I could feed the chicks starter feed and at about 4 to 5 months switch to layer feed. Since the friend who gave me the chickens also gave me another bag of starter feed she had left over, I am happy to know I can just feed the chicks this food and then when it runs out buy something knew.

I found the flock block and the chickens love it. Within 24 it went from a block to a ball.


----------



## mjs500doo

It's not a bad bad thing, but the grower usually does just that. I need big growth in my flock so I do the full term.


----------



## camel934

Can I feed them both layer and growth feed?


----------



## Bee

I feed one bag of chick starter mixed with layer to everyone and then switch it back to layer and whole grains for everyone. It simplifies things. My chicks are out on free range by 2 wks of age and fully integrated with the flock and I ferment all my feeds in one bucket, so I just keep it simple by giving a nod to the chick starter for one bag and then no more.


----------



## mjs500doo

camel934 said:


> Can I feed them both layer and growth feed?


Absolutely. I have heard people brag their success of starter grower mix.


----------



## mamacitalujan

Thanks for this question & feedback! 


My chicks are 8 weeks old now & I have one more Bag of chick feed and I was hoping I could then switch them/transition them over to layer feed. 

I hope the guineas do okay switching to layer feed...

We will see! Ha!


----------



## LittleWings

mjs500doo said:


> My routine:
> 
> Starter from Hatch till 6 weeks.
> Grower from 6 weeks till 20 weeks.
> Layer from 20 weeks on.


X2 I wouldn't start the layer until 20 weeks or so. It 
has more calcium than growing chicks need.


----------



## jheafey

I have 6 hens and 4 babies and they are all free ranging and were eating both starter and layer feed. I tried to separate every thing but it was too hard and caused fights. The hens wanted the starter feed and vice versa. Also one of my hens got diarrhea from the starter feed so I switched them all to layer feed and free ranging. My babies are 6 weeks old and seem to be fine!


----------



## Bee

I've got six yr olds and 4 yr olds who were started on layer and are all fine as well. Free range chickens need more calcium for the amount of exercise they do, utilizing any extra calcium in the feed to deposit into bone, so the incidence of it needing to be filtered through the kidneys is largely unnecessary as it does not stay in the blood stream.


----------



## TheChickenGuy

mjs500doo said:


> My routine:
> 
> Starter from Hatch till 6 weeks.
> Grower from 6 weeks till 20 weeks.
> Layer from 20 weeks on.


I thought that layers feed is given when a certain percentage of the flock start laying?


----------



## TheChickenGuy

mamacitalujan said:


> Thanks for this question & feedback!
> 
> My chicks are 8 weeks old now & I have one more Bag of chick feed and I was hoping I could then switch them/transition them over to layer feed.
> 
> I hope the guineas do okay switching to layer feed...
> 
> We will see! Ha!


When changing feed, you have to do so gradually over a period of about 1 week. Mix both the new and old feed together with increasing proportion of the new feed. This will help the chickens to gradually get used to the new feed.


----------



## hellofromtexas

TheChickenGuy said:


> I thought that layers feed is given when a certain percentage of the flock start laying?


That's the technically correct answer when dealing with multiple breeds but if we're talking about heritage and production breeds I think it's fine. Most do start to lay by then.

It's the slow ornamental breeds like silkies that it be bad. This is because they don't lay an egg until 3-5 months after the production and some heritage breeds. (the meat heritage breeds can be the exception to the rule)


----------



## Fiere

I feed grower to all my birds at all stages and provide free choice calcium. This not only takes out any guess work but also ensures I don't have any health problems in my roos and non-laying hens.
I do feed starter to my birds for the first 4 weeks while they're brooding.


----------



## Nm156

I start mine on a pre-lay formula with 2.5% calcium at 16 weeks then switch to a layer formula at 18 weeks.


----------

